
Show HN: Simple React State Management - thenewestkid
https://github.com/solkimicreb/react-easy-state
======
rvalue
Can you compare this with redux with respect to complexity and performance?

~~~
thenewestkid
Perf benchmark is here: [https://github.com/solkimicreb/react-easy-
state#performance](https://github.com/solkimicreb/react-easy-
state#performance) You can compare it with vanilla React, Redux and MobX. It
is between Redux and MobX, but honestly all of them are pretty performant.

Complexity wise it is much simpler than Redux in my opinion, but its like
apple to oranges. It is closer to MobX in philosophy and it is simpler, in
exchange of narrower platform support.

Ultimately, just give it a try and judge for yourself (:
[https://github.com/solkimicreb/react-easy-
state#installation](https://github.com/solkimicreb/react-easy-
state#installation). It takes away 10 minutes of your life at worst case.

